# Nicrew LED lights



## pennfisherman

Good evening everyone, I decided to buy some cheap LEDs for my low tech planted tank because I was sick of the super dull Florencent lights I have. 

I know there are a lot better lights out there that incorporate more reds and other colors, but I am on a budget so I just decided to try these out.

Does anyone have experience with them? How do you like them? 

If not do you guys think it will be a slight upgrade from my fluorescent lights? 

Growing only low tech plants, 10 gallon tank, flourite substraight, root tabs and dose excel, flourish and iron.

Bump: A few quotes from Amazon to give you a little more details. 

"The LED lighting requires far less energy to produce brilliant light for an energy-efficient. 72LEDs (60 white and 12 blue) are composed of white and blue setting and blue setting" 

"In its most basic role, aquarium lighting allows hobbyists to observe aquarium inhabitants. But more importantly, proper aquarium lighting provides vital energy to photosynthetic plants and fishes. Proper aquarium lighting is essential for any system that contains photosynthetic organisms such as plants, anemones or corals. Lighting also influences fish behavior and physiology and is vital for the overall health and well-being of the entire aquarium. "

Hopefully I can get some good growth with them


----------



## jeffkrol

Well assuming that one is just one of many "like" Chinese LED's out there and that one posts
little of usefullness except the odd 20V power supply. 
I assume it is identical to this:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B010TIEN2S?psc=1



> LED Quantity: 72 LEDs(60 white + 12 blue)
> Cable Length: 1.5M
> Output: DC20V 1A
> Power: 11W


First thing to notice is the large amount of diodes vs. the samll amount of power consumption.
.2W emitters at best..

So depending on how good, or poor your current tube is will be what decides if it is brighter or not..
Assuming your standard 20" aquarium and 12" depth should be fine for low level plants..

they don't list the color temp of the whites (probably greater than 7000k)..so reds will be a bit washed out.

$33 is ok,..
for a little more you could have gotten a stingray for better color.
https://www.amazon.com/Finnex-Sting...9889&sr=8-1&keywords=finnex+stingray+led&th=1
$43.90 and no free ship for under $49 at amazon..
I don't particularly like mentioning things like this. We all make our own decisions..but you came here asking opinions.. and this is one of them.

Oh and to be fair, the finnex will probably "look" duller..just because of the reds and probably lower k whites..


----------



## crankorgan

I bought the Nicrew 30" model. It is brighter than the standard T8 24" Full Spectrum bulb that came standard with my aquarium hood. The Nicrew makes my plants bubble, that and using several kinds of plants my conclusion it is still a low light level light. Adding a T8 24" Flora Sun or Floramax with the Nicrew it will grow some medium light plants. Just my two cents. I don't have a PAR meter. I have been using some old fashion trial and error. I also own both a Flora Sun and a Floramax T8 24" bulbs.The Flora Sun is only slightly brighter than the Floramax.

I should also mention the two leaf baby Water Wisteria plants that float to the surface slowly died after awhile with the T8 24" FS light. With the Nicrew they are growing a third and forth leaf. I am really disappointed that the people selling lights don't list the plants that will grow with the light. I was hoping the Nicrew would grew Lace Leaf Water sprite in my 20 gallon long. Adding the Flora Max or Flora Sun the Lace Leaf comes back. With just the Nicrew it is on the way out again!


----------



## crankorgan

The Nicrew uses Epistar 2835 SMD 6000K 25 lumens per LED.


----------



## jeffkrol

crankorgan said:


> The Nicrew uses Epistar 2835 SMD 6000K 25 lumens per LED.


Well I got the .2W emitter part correct.. 
Is that info posted somewhere? 

600k is usually more a base color.. K can vary lot for lot sometimes.. But going much higher than say 7000k would b unusual..


----------



## crankorgan

Here is a review I found.(see link bottom) I own the 30" model. It is growing Hygrophila polysperma, (ebay) Cryptocoryne beckettii (ebay), Argentine Swords (petco) and Water Wisteria (ebay and petco). Lace Leaf Water Sprite (ebay) and regular Water Sprite (ebay) slowly die. My unit is listed as 18 watts. Side by side with the standard T8 24" FS bulb the Nicrew is brighter and using a glass top the coverage on the bottom of the 20 gallon long is better. The plants bubble. I never got that with the original hood. Using the Flora max and Flora Sun bulbs I got better growth than the FS bulb but the tank was dark looking. My conclusion is the Nicrew 18 watt unit is low light. If it grew the Water Sprite I would say it was between Low and Medium. Only my two cents. All tests were done over 4 weeks. Adding my 30" 24" fixture with a Flora Max or Flora Sun with the Nicrew made the Water Sprite come back. Now with just the Nicrew it is almost gone!

The 2835 SMD LEDS are listed as 25 lumens per bulb at 6000K. I bought some spare 2835 LEDS since I am a tech so I can keep the unit going just in case. My Nicrew unit is 18 watts, my standard hood is 17 watts. Since LEDS are more efficient the amount of light should be greater than the 18 watt FS Fluorescent bulb in the standard hood. Also the LEDS cover a larger area than the 24" bulb with a white plastic reflector. 

The Hygrophila polysperma grows a set of new leaves every four days with the Nicrew and the Flora Max. With just the Nicrew it takes a week.
I waited 3 days between each test! Why? If you buy some Hygrophila polysperma from California it will take three days to open and
close to your lighting times. Also new plants have stored energy! They seem to be taking off and then two weeks later they start dying. It is
very easy to be fooled. Lace Leaf Water Sprite can grow a new leaf branch every three days while one leaf branch dies off. Why? Lace Leaf
and regular Water Sprite are medium light plants. Using the Lace Leaf and the Hygrophila polysperma I was able to gauge my lighting level. I won't go into talking about Algae!!!

Hygrophila polysperma is not allowed to be be sold. I got mine on Ebay. I have been in this hobby on and off since 1964. Hygrophila polysperma
was the plant I started with. In my old 10 gallon back in 1964 I grew Water Sprite floating using a Glow Lux florescent bulb. Things have really changed since then! 

Nicrew LED Aquarium Lighting Strip Review


----------



## crankorgan

Well here is an update! Using some Osmocote and normal fish poop here is what I got! I added a dimmer to the light. You can see it in the second picture. I added some MTS snails 3 nirite and one shrimp. I have the tank in synergy! The MTS clean the plants and the Nirite keep the glass clean. This is the best results I have ever had! I took cuttings of the plants and stuck them in the gravel. I also have Duckweed growing on the top.

Two problems! The Nicrew emits lots of radio interference on AM and Shortwave bands. The Duckweed does keep the algae down but you have to net out half every day or the fish have problems finding the food.


The tank now!













When I put the Nicrew on the tank


----------

